# Pippen & Jordan Pt. II



## SheedEmCee

I know it wouldnt happen but wouldnt it be cool if Charlotte signed Jordan and Pippen next year so they could play together once more? I just thought of this when i saw they were both fa's after this year


----------



## H2O

And if you could sign Karl Malone and convince David Robinson to come over for one more year. And John Stockton too! The all geriatrics squad, all FA's next year:

Robinson
Malone
Pippen
Jordan
Stockton

That team would actually still be pretty good. And it would be hilarious to watch them all together, covering their knees with ice. So much Basketball IQ on the court at the same time. Wow!


----------



## Lope31

That would surely be amazing. They could sign Oakley and try to sign Gary Payton.


----------



## carayip

What about this:

David Robinson
Karl Malone
Scottie Pippen
Michael Jordan
Gary Payton

Bench: John Stockton, Reggie Miller, Alonzo Mourning, Hakeem Olajuwon, Arvydas Sabonis

All of them can be free agents in 2004.  Talking about a true Hall of Fame roster!


----------



## ***Finch***

> Originally posted by <b>H2O</b>!
> That team would actually still be pretty good. And it would be hilarious to watch them all together, covering their knees with ice. So much Basketball IQ on the court at the same time. Wow!


why dont they get Pat Ewing the player who's used the most ice of all time


*post #800*


----------



## BSchmaranz

They can just sign everyone that was on a dream team at one point.


----------



## PhatJB

It'd be the Charlotte Geezers, their subs would always be out of breathe lol.


----------



## Flipper34

That would be pretty funny to watch. Everyone would be yelling at each other.


----------



## DownUnderWonder

Hey why not add Barkley and Kevin Johnson while Ur at it! Plus a little hustle from AC Green off the Bench, and Willis and Manning are still active.... Mullins still fit....:bbanana: :vbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :gbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

hahaha, that would be so awesome. You know what their attendance would probably be? I'd gladly see them all play, let alone on one team.


----------



## DownUnderWonder

NO.1 TICKET HOLDER RIGHT HERE BABY.

Personally while we're doing the old timers thing, we have to make room for Bill Walton... then we'll see how he goes up against Vin Baker hmm.....


----------



## TheWindyCityBallers

Hey Dr. J can still dunk cant he? Bring him in!:rotf:


----------



## Nevus

This team must also sign Steve Kerr.


----------



## Tristan

That would be awesome, though they would be subtituting every two mins. they can make Pat Riley as their head coach. I would move all the way from Dallas to Charlotte just to see that.


----------



## HAWK23

this could be their logo for their inagural year:


----------



## Charlotte_______

Hahahahaha
The colors look like the ones from the old Nuggets
Hahahahaha


----------



## HAWK23

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> Hahahahaha
> The colors look like the ones from the old Nuggets
> Hahahahaha


lol, yeah it does...


----------



## BEEWILL

Coach Jack Ramsey


Gm=Auerbach


----------



## 33

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> this could be their logo for their inagural year:


Not the gay wheel though:no:


----------



## open mike

lmao im crying this thread has to be the funniest thread i read in along time...


might as well get magic also... he looked pretty good in the all star break pregame...


----------



## shazha

they should also bring back LUK Longley, and Domonique Wilkins. And we know Wilkins still wants to play just no one wants him. He dunked thisyear at allstar weekend!!!.. Also sign ED, and Justin Timberlake as water boys those guys were crackups from the allstar weekend 2 years ago. 

Rodman as cheeleader too!!


----------



## DownUnderWonder

Man... Then we could start on the Guys who are "active" but dont play...

Mutumbo
McDyess
Hill
Cleaves
Brandon

whatta laugh, you have the "has beens" against the "Pine Riders", neither team would have 5 fit players at the end of a half, let alone a game..:laugh:


----------



## RocketFan85

Anyone have a pistol?


----------

